# David Grays Distilled Water



## Renzo (16/2/12)

Does anyone use this for Brewing? I've used it about 10 times so far for brewing helles/pils and bought it from Bunnings with no side effects. Anyhow thought i'd go direct to the source in Garling St O'Conner ( much cheaper than Bunnings and they sell 25 litre tubs) and the bloke there said you probably shouldn't use it as it might have acid in it. He didn't know what type of acid and said he wasn't totally sure. Anyhow he is going to check witht their chemist and get back to me but I was wondering has has anyone here used it?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/2/12)

Renzo said:


> Does anyone use this for Brewing? I've used it about 10 times so far for brewing helles/pils and bought it from Bunnings with no side effects. Anyhow thought i'd go direct to the source in Garling St O'Conner ( much cheaper than Bunnings and they sell 25 litre tubs) and the bloke there said you probably shouldn't use it as it might have acid in it. He didn't know what type of acid and said he wasn't totally sure. Anyhow he is going to check witht their chemist and get back to me but I was wondering has has anyone here used it?


Distilled water is naturally more acidic, I doubt if acid ha been added, after all thats an added cost.
Dont worry use it if need be.
Nev


----------



## eamonnfoley (16/2/12)

I would assume its pure distilled water.... the label should tell you. But you'll need to add something to it. A teaspoon of calcium chloride will set you on the right path for a pale lager. That it if your all grain. Extract - its good on its own.


----------



## Nick JD (16/2/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Distilled water is naturally more acidic



Less alkaline.


----------



## Renzo (17/2/12)

foles said:


> I would assume its pure distilled water.... the label should tell you. But you'll need to add something to it. A teaspoon of calcium chloride will set you on the right path for a pale lager. That it if your all grain. Extract - its good on its own.






I know I've gotta add calc chloride etc and brewing water chem isn't an issue but was just wondering whether the "added acid" could be harmful. The guy didn't sound like he knew what he was on about but thought i'd put it out there.


----------



## Barndillo (17/2/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Distilled water is naturally more acidic, I doubt if acid ha been added, after all thats an added cost.
> Dont worry use it if need be.
> Nev


No offence intended, but pure(distilled) water should have a neutral pH (=7.0); my local tap water is 7.5 pH which is slightly basic. The term acid(ic) should really only be used to describe aqueous solutions below 7.0 pH


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (17/2/12)

Nick JD said:


> Less alkaline.


Yes of course. More Acidic<----- pH 7 (neutral ?) ----> Alkaline.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (17/2/12)

Barndillo said:


> No offence intended, but pure(distilled) water should have a neutral pH (=7.0); my local tap water is 7.5 pH which is slightly basic. The term acid(ic) should really only be used to describe aqueous solutions below 7.0 pH


No pure distilled water is more like 5.4 pH, No ions and hard to measure. But theoretically 5.4 pH. Best you check your theory. I can drop you a link if you like.
Just read this :
Distilled water is water that has been boiled in an apparatus called a "still" and then recondensed in a cooling unit ("condenser") to return the water to the liquid state. Distilling is used to purify water. Dissolved contaminants like salts are left behind in the boiling pot as the water vapour rises away. It might not work if the contaminants are volatile so that they also boil and recondense, such as having some dissolved alcohol. Very elegant stills can selectively condense (liquefy) water from other volatile substances, but most distillation processes allow carry-over of at least some volatile substances, and a very little of the non-volatile material that was carried into the water vapour stream as bubbles burst at the surface of the boiling water. Maximum purity from such stills is usually 1.0 MWcm; and since there is no protection from carbon dioxide (CO2) dissolving into the distillate the pH is generally 4.5-5.0.

Read more: http://www.lenntech.com/applications/proce...m#ixzz1mYD1q3k2

Nev


----------



## Barndillo (17/2/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> No pure distilled water is more like 5.4 pH, No ions and hard to measure. But theoretically 5.4 pH. Best you check your theory. I can drop you a link if you like.
> Just read this :
> Distilled water is water that has been boiled in an apparatus called a "still" and then recondensed in a cooling unit ("condenser") to return the water to the liquid state. Distilling is used to purify water. [removed due to irrelevance to subject matter]. Maximum purity from such stills is usually 1.0 MWcm; and since there is no protection from carbon dioxide (CO2) dissolving into the distillate the pH is generally 4.5-5.0.
> 
> ...


Sorry pure distilled water is 7.0pH. However life on earth with our polluting beer gassing ways means there is carbon dioxide present in the atmosphere which reacts with water and causes acid rain. The moment water exits the still it should be 7.0 pH.

At what temperature are you getting 5.4 pH? I doubt at mashing temperatures it would be that low since temperature decreases the solubility of carbon dioxide in water.random weblink just coz! Hence, the subsequent equilibrium reaction


----------



## Renzo (17/2/12)

Does anyone actually use this brand for brewing????????

Apparently there is an acid ( not sure which acid) content due to some sort of washing process.........apparently.


----------



## tavas (17/2/12)

MSDS suggests 100% water. Distilled water will absorb carbon dioxide and become acidic, but distillation doesn't involve acid as far as I know. But happy to be proven wrong. 

View attachment MSDS_Distilled_Water_1_.pdf


----------



## Renzo (17/2/12)

All looks good. I wonder what the sales guys was on about.


----------



## Feldon (17/2/12)

Here's the saftey data sheet for David Gray's Distilled Water.

(Says its 100% water. Also not inflamable and "excessive inhalation may cause drowning". Learn something every day.)

View attachment MSDS_David_Gray_Distilled_Water.pdf


----------



## the_new_darren (17/2/12)

Yep pure distilled water is pH7 (immediately it is produced). It subsequently absorbes CO2 which lowers the pH to around 5

tnd


----------



## Feldon (17/2/12)

Apparently its not distilled (ie. boiled, evaporated and condensed), but demineralised - which might explain why the staffer refered to the use of an acid, which would be used in the ion exchange production process. 







There's also been a discussion about the composition of Gray's 'Distilled' Water by the model steam engine people at: http://modelsteam.myfreeforum.org/viewtopi...490&start=0


----------



## TasChris (17/2/12)

Feldon said:


> Here's the saftey data sheet for David Gray's Distilled Water.
> 
> (Says its 100% water. Also not inflamable and "excessive inhalation may cause drowning". Learn something every day.)
> 
> View attachment 52413


According to the MSDS the product wont burn either!


----------

